# So how do you discover good new music?



## astrolopitec

Hi

There used to be a time when radio had real DJs that helped you discover great new music. Now it's all top40 (Argh!) or rock stations that play what's already in my CD collection. I get so mad at the thought that there must be tons of great music out there that I'll never get to discover. Add to that the fact that my taste runs from Punk to Classical and it gets real maddening. 
Net radio?


----------



## Endesereth

I agree...I usually go to itunes and they recommend me songs, but it rarely works. I usually go to my favorite bands myspace page and see who they have as friends and just expand from then on.
I find it very hard to find good songs too, especially progressive rock that fits my taste.


----------



## Ricci

Word of mouth (musician among musicians) or just sheer blind luck. Pandora has come up with a few for me.


----------



## terry j

I trawl the music mags, mainly hardcopy Uncut, read all the album reviews and 'circle' the ones that somehow sound interesting. They also have a cd each month which when not devoted to a theme will have tracks off the latest releases.

Each year they have a 'best of 09' etc as well.

From the circled ones, do a goggle search and they will often have a myspace page, or a page on Ilike or whatever. A great deal of the circled ones get whittled down as you can imagine!!

I am also lucky that an FM program I found whilst in the city streams each week (now that I am in the country), and it is a weekly round up of all the new releases (of the type of music I listen to). 

THEN on top of that I have a yearly GTG where blokes come from all over australia for a weekend of fun and mayhem...needless to say I keep my ears out for music they listen to whilst here.

What we DON'T get over here is Pandora grrrr. IIRC they had a trial period here so I got the idea it would be a great resource to check out bands I have not heard of, but now it is only for the US 'sorry, we see your IP address is blah blah blah'.

Hmm,maybe I have to get a US IP address somehow!


----------



## Syd26147

Fortunately I can get a lot from the web rebroadcast of programs like Mountain Stage, and Live From The Fur Peace Ranch, The World Cafe and similar stuff. Plus networking and sharing with musicians and friends

Syd


----------



## terry j

Syd26147 said:


> Fortunately I can get a lot from the web rebroadcast of programs like Mountain Stage, and Live From The Fur Peace Ranch, The World Cafe and similar stuff.
> 
> Syd


links??


----------



## Syd26147

I listen to streaming and podcast from NPR affiliates and indie/listener supported sources.

Mountain Stage is a big plus for W.V. 
It is close to where I live and I have been able to see many, many artists that get little or no mainstream publicity.
Mountain Stage podcasts
http://www.mountainstage.org/mtnstagepodcast.aspx

Also NPR podcast directory
http://www.npr.org/rss/podcast/podcast_detail.php?siteId=4819399
( NPR has a lot of programs I listen to such as Mountain Stage, The Thistle & Shamrock, World Cafe )

Great World Music @
Afropop Worldwide
http://www.afropop.org/

The Fur Peace Ranch was conceived in 1989 by Jorma & Vanessa Kaukonen,
( Yes, That Jorma Kaukonen )

http://www.furpeaceranch.com/
http://woub.org/radio/index.php?section=4&page=21

Enjoy
Syd


----------



## astrolopitec

Thanks guys! Great info.

I have been experimenting with Radio365. They have an station search option in wich you enter the names of a few of your favorites artist and then it gives you a lists of stations that match. I've found some nice new works that way.
http://www.live365.com/radio365/


----------



## dougc

1) Pandora

2) find a random song that you like on Frostwire, but don't download it since that would be illegal. Search that hosts library and you can find some interesting new music


----------



## silvergsx

Head over to a used music shop that has a listening station. Pop a bunch of LP's or CD's that you've never heard of before until you come across stuff you like. I've found some pretty good non-mainstream artists that way.


----------



## Ricci

Sometimes Youtube will come up with a surprise as well. 

Speaking of new music what sort of music do you guys gravitate to? List a FEW standouts.


----------



## Syd26147

> what sort of music do you guys gravitate to?


 Just about any genre that is played with honesty and virtuosity.
( that about excludes most pop music and anything involving lip-syncing and auto-tune IMO )

Looking forward to latest releases from Derek Trucks/ Susan Tedeschi and Brave Combo

Syd


----------



## Syd26147

And how could I forget The California Guitar Trio

Syd


----------



## gorb

I like last.fm's recommendation feature and the similar artist feature. I've discovered quite a few artists/bands that I now really like because of them.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

Used to be FM but now it is Internet radio via a Squeezebox Touch. What a feast!

Kal


----------



## chashint

Amazon music is a very good resource.
You can listen to a sample piece on the majority of the songs.
There are a good number of people that put a lot of effort into the reviews too.


----------



## Stroh

This has been an issue for me also. I wonder if we could start a post or possibly an excel file (viruses may be an issue) that we could share new findings and give a little detail such as genre, recording qualities, release date, date added to the list, and maybe a link to their my space page or wherever we could sample the music legally. Any thoughts? I like the excel idea because we could sort by different categories but not sure how safe that is from a virus stand point.


----------

